# Venison Philly Cheese Steak Sandwiches....slobber...slobber....dang.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I got home this afternoon,Tonya is working late,and my two boys had some friends at home and they were all planning there "Friday Night Gigs" and I walked in the house and all of them wanted something to eat. 

I had a couple of backstraps in the fridge from a kill I made last weekend and I got one of them out. I peeled it and sliced it into small 3" pieces, then took each pice and sliced it long way to make each small piece 1 1/2" to 2" thick. Then I took each piece and sliced it into bacon like slices and put them all in a bowl of cold water. After I got the whole loin slice into small bacon like strips I rinsed it all and drained all the water possible. Seasoned the meat with a package of Frenches AuJus seasoning package, Fresh Ground Pepper, Salt and Cavenders Greek Seasoning and put it aside to get adjusted to the seasoning. 

Then I diced one large sweet onion and put it into a bowl.I cuttwo loaves of fresh french bread into 5" portions andsliced itfor sandwiches. Turned the Griddle surface on to medium heat...

I got the griddle top hot and put a pat of real butter on the surface and then put a generous amount of diced onion on the butter and topped it with a helping of the marinated backstrap. I then put another pat of Real Butter on the front of the griddle surface and put a sliced open 5" portion of fresh french bread face down on the melted butter. I then placed a slice of provalone cheese on top of the onion and stips of backstrap and let it all do it's thing.........about 2.5 to 3 minutes. I then took the two sides of toasted french bread, one in each hand,and scooped up the meat, onions and cheese into what was then a sandwich.......

Clay ate 4. Clay's buddy ate 4. Connor ate 4 and a half. Connor's buddy ate 3 (little guy). I ate two and am going to wait til Tonya get home for my other two..

When Tonya and I got married she couldn't even talk about eating deer meat and now she likes it as much if not better than beef, but I can't wait til she get home tonight, this was unreal good. 

Dang Yall.....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"I cuttwo loaves of fresh french bread"

Ok, where did you find fresh french bread or is it that cuban bread they make in grocery stores such as Winn Dixie...Cuban bread is a close second to the N.O. French (Gambino's) bread but nothing reallycompares. 

Thanks for the French Bread connection! :letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jjam (1/29/2010)*"I cuttwo loaves of fresh french bread"
> 
> Ok, where did you find fresh french bread or is it that cuban bread they make in grocery stores such as Winn Dixie...Cuban bread is a close second to the N.O. French (Gambino's) bread but nothing reallycompares.
> 
> ...


*Epi Bread -Atanta. We keep a case in the freezer all the time and replace it when it gets low.We finish a loaf or two in the oven every other day or so. It is so much better than any other bread that we rarely ever buy bread at the grocery store. *

*Gambino's isvery good,but I like Epi better. Beach Bakers in Destin has a very good French Bread too. *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (1/29/2010)*
> 
> Dang Yall.....


Prove it. Bring me one.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man does that sound good. Looking forward to trying this one out!:hungry


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Garbo (1/29/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jjam (1/29/2010)*"I cuttwo loaves of fresh french bread"
> ...


How do I get Epi bread...Doyou have shipped by the case?

Wanna try me some Epi Bread..

Jimmy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think Epi sells direct to the public.

My father has a buddy that owns a resturant that gets it for my father and I.

Tonya got home and love it... 

One Backstrap Down......


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

> *jjam (1/29/2010)*"I cuttwo loaves of fresh french bread"
> 
> Ok, where did you find fresh french bread or is it that cuban bread they make in grocery stores such as Winn Dixie...Cuban bread is a close second to the N.O. French (Gambino's) bread but nothing reallycompares.
> 
> ...


YUMMMMM - Gambino's...love that place! I need to get back over to Metairie and stop in at the shop off Veterans...man, you and Garbo are killing me!!!! LOL


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

no good without :takephoto we need to see pics of this creation


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (1/29/2010)*no good without :takephoto we need to see pics of this creation


Come on FISHEYE...I am dying already!!! lmao But I have to admit, would love to see some pics too! Then I am gonna need an address so I can try one of those suckers! :letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *7mmbrowningman (1/29/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (1/29/2010)*no good without :takephoto we need to see pics of this creation
> ...




i know where he lives...ill pick you up! i had dinner not to long ago but i sure could make myself hungry again for one of those


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (1/29/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *7mmbrowningman (1/29/2010)*
> ...


I am there brutha - just say the word! LMAO


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try these this week with buck I shot on Saturday. Will let ya know how they turn out, I sure they will be excellent!:hungry


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Made it the other night and they were great! My wife ate so much I thought she was going to bust(actually she is about to bust she is 6 months pregnant) thanks for the recipe Garbo!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Your Very Welcome. Glad to know your enjoyed it. 

My wife was tellinga ladyat her work about it.The lady said she doesn't care for Deer meat and has never developed a taste for it. This would be a good way to prepare venison for someone that feels that way. Honestly my to boys both thought it was the best philly cheese sandwich they had ever tasted.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Lotta times....what they don't know, won't hurt em....

George


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay (my oldest) took a shot at it tonight, here is the step by step performance. 

1. Thin sliced Backstrap, Real Butter and Diced Sweet Onion. Clay put some Red Pepper, Moores Steak Marinadeand Cayenne on his. 










2. A pat of Butter on the Grill service topped with hardy amount of Diced Onions










3. Top onions with a portion of Thin Sliced Backstrap and Toss. 










4. Butter the Grill surface and place open bread on top of butter. Clay used hotdog buns, (Lazy)










5. Top Onions and Backstrap with a slice of Provalone and Shredded Mozzarella.










6. Appx. 3-4 Minutes later (after start) scoop up Onions, meat and cheese into bun and plate. 










7. Dang. 










8. _*Bayley*_ and _*Jackson*_ trying to let Clay know "they from Philly". 










Next time you have a backstrap give it a try, Really Really Good Stuff right there.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/9/2010)*Clay (my oldest) took a shot at it tonight, here is the step by step performance.
> 
> 8. _*Bayley*_ and _*Jackson*_ trying to let Clay know "they from Philly".
> 
> ...


Bahahahahaha :clap now thats funny!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

They just came off the griddle, and bout to dig in! Man is my mouth watering!!!:hungry


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK Curtis.... It's funny that I just made up a meal myself and now that I read yours (looks great), I'll fill ya in on what I'm cooking up!!!! Not as easy as yours but I can't wait...

I took 2 backstrap pieces about 10 inches long. 1 can of chicken broth, 2 packages of lipton onion mix, 3/4 bag of baby carrots, 1 onion, 3 big taters, and squash/zuke, and of course some garlic and slap ya mamma . I cut all veggies like I like em, kinda thin so they'll just fall apart, and put the backstrap in the middle. I filled up w/ veggies and broth then put water till it covered the meat. It smells soooooooo good....i'm cooking it fer a couple hours coveredat 350 then whenI leave to go huntingwhen Logan gets off the bus, I'll turn the temp down LOW to keep it warm until we get home:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Jason (2/11/2010)*OK Curtis.... It's funny that I just made up a meal myself and now that I read yours (looks great), I'll fill ya in on what I'm cooking up!!!! Not as easy as yours but I can't wait...
> 
> I took 2 backstrap pieces about 10 inches long. 1 can of chicken broth, 2 packages of lipton onion mix, 3/4 bag of baby carrots, 1 onion, 3 big taters, and squash/zuke, and of course some garlic and slap ya mamma . I cut all veggies like I like em, kinda thin so they'll just fall apart, and put the backstrap in the middle. I filled up w/ veggies and broth then put water till it covered the meat. It smells soooooooo good....i'm cooking it fer a couple hours coveredat 350 then whenI leave to go huntingwhen Logan gets off the bus, I'll turn the temp down LOW to keep it warm until we get home:hungry:letsdrink


Looks good.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man those Venison Philly Cheesesteaks made my tongue slap my jawbone! Like you said "Dang"


----------

